# Witch Hazel Vs. Tucks



## organicmom3 (Oct 7, 2009)

I looked at the ingredients on Tucks pads today as that is what I used for healing after my two previous births and do not want to use them this time due to added ingredients but would like something with witch hazel (unless someone can give me a better idea on something natural to use) I have seen witch hazel sold on it's own in bottles with nothing added except a small amount of alcohol...not sure I'm crazy about the alcohol but that's the best I've seen so far.....my question is how to use it...I'm thinking if I put it directly on a sanitary pad it would be soaked up by the pad and I wouldn't benefit from it....any other ideas? My mind can't seem to come up with anything...there's probably something simple......


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

I used witch hazel on large cotton makeup pads and tucked them in my underwear. Cooled was even better. I never thought it would be a relief, but boy oh boy, was it ever, especially with my tear.


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

You can actually soak a sanitary napkin in witch hazel and freeze it. Works great. I'd have at least 5-6 in your freezer (freeze individually...and then store in a ziplock bag).


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *umsami* 
You can actually soak a sanitary napkin in witch hazel and freeze it. Works great. I'd have at least 5-6 in your freezer (freeze individually...and then store in a ziplock bag).









I'm haven't even given birth to this one yet and that sounds AWESOME! I swear, the greatest delight after giving birth (other than the baby, of course!) were frozen maxi pads. Sweet relief!!!!!


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

And just for convenience's sake, they sell witch hazel pads already made up, like Tucks pads, at Walgreens. They even have a store brand. They may sell them at other major drug stores too, but for sure Walgreen's has them.


----------



## thenaturefreak (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *umsami* 
You can actually soak a sanitary napkin in witch hazel and freeze it. Works great. I'd have at least 5-6 in your freezer (freeze individually...and then store in a ziplock bag).



















You can also buy postpartum herbal sitz bath (with witch hazel) and make a concentrated tea from it. Then take those long pp pads and dip them (for like a second) in the tea and lay them on a baking sheet over something to help them keep a rounded shape for easier wearing when still frozen







. I cut some in half and others I left full length.

They were wonderful after birth and felt great. I also loved using a disposable panty like depends to lay them in because then I didn't have to worry about any leaking, and they were great for catching that strong pp flow.


----------



## organicpapayamama (Dec 5, 2008)

I just started a thread about this in my ddc... but I was wondering (not to high jack this thread) where can you buy witch hazel to soak the pads? anyone have recommendations of one brand over another? Also 5-6 pads is enough? and one bottle of witch hazel enough? also is alcohol free better?


----------



## organicmom3 (Oct 7, 2009)

What great answers! I can't imagine putting sanitary napkins in my freezer with my 11 yr old son around....hmmmm.... maybe I'll just stick to ice packs for that purpose...I really like the idea of the cotton make up pads...do they make them larger than the little 2 inch pads for removing makeup? I'll have to check out some other drug stores (if I have time!)....maybe a soft paper towel would work _if necessary???_ We were at Target yesterday and all they had were the Tucks....no other brands with less ingredients...it would be nice to find something premade with JUST the witch hazel but where we live I don't think that will be an option. I do know the natural food store (very very tiny) does carry the liquid bottle of witch hazel itself though, so I'll probably need to make my own pads....maybe just a liner on top of a sanitary pad? Oh, i'm just babbling here, aren't I?


----------



## organicpapayamama (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *organicmom3* 
What great answers! I can't imagine putting *sanitary napkins* in my freezer with my 11 yr old son around....hmmmm.... maybe I'll just stick to ice packs for that purpose...I really like the idea of the cotton make up pads...do they make them larger than the little 2 inch pads for removing makeup? I'll have to check out some other drug stores (if I have time!)....maybe a soft paper towel would work _if necessary???_ We were at Target yesterday and all they had were the Tucks....no other brands with less ingredients...it would be nice to find something premade with JUST the witch hazel but where we live I don't think that will be an option. I do know the natural food store (very very tiny) does carry the liquid bottle of witch hazel itself though, so I'll probably need to make my own pads....*maybe just a liner* on top of a sanitary pad? Oh, i'm just babbling here, aren't I?

I was just gonna ask if you are supposed to soak a sanitary pad or a gauze pad? Ive read a few people saying a 4x4 gauze pad is good but I think a sanitary pad would have more coverage....any info anyone?


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

I would worry about a paper towel near girly bits and causing irritation. I know a lot of women who swear by higher end toilet paper because the rougher stuff makes them itchy.

It's really what you want to go with and what will be kindest to your body. Even some nice soft clean rags (tear up a shirt) frozen and with witch hazel and them place them right to the area on top of a pad.


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

You may want more than 5-6, but that will get you started.

I just buy the witch hazel at the drug store. It's usually on the bottom shelf near the hydrogen peroxide and rubbing alcohol. The one I buy has alcohol (which lowers the freezing temp), but if you can get it without, more power to you!


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

I just wanted to add that Earth Mama Angel Baby makes a wonderful spray for postpartum that has witch hazel and essential oils. It's so cooling and soothing--I LOVED using it and plan to do so again after this new baby is born.


----------



## Lilcrunchie (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thenaturefreak* 









You can also buy postpartum herbal sitz bath (with witch hazel) and make a concentrated tea from it. Then take those long pp pads and dip them (for like a second) in the tea and lay them on a baking sheet over something to help them keep a rounded shape for easier wearing when still frozen







. I cut some in half and others I left full length.

They were wonderful after birth and felt great. I also loved using a disposable panty like depends to lay them in because then I didn't have to worry about any leaking, and they were great for catching that strong pp flow.


This is what I did for the most part (still waiting to HAVE this baby though LOL).. I did some pads with witch hazel, and some with the Wishgarden herbal sitz bath (from inhishands) spooned onto them and then frozen. Oh, and I did some 4x4 gauze with the mix too (to lay over pads)

I haven't tried the witch hazel or sitz bath mix before, but when I had my DS 6+ years ago in a hospital, one of the nurses gave me an "ice diaper" (where they fill the inner part of a diaper with ice and you use it on your perineum). I loooooved the ice.

I even like cold water in my peri bottles post partum. Lots of people like warm but I liked cooooold water. I may brew more of the sitz bath mix and put that in peri bottles this time around.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

.......


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

the cotton make-up pads can be put in a jar or ziploc bag and then you pour the witch hazel over it and then leave them in your bathroom and they are all ready to use- or you can make whole pads like others have said too- I have found especially for hemorrhoids that the make-up pads work great and you can use the cotton pad to gently push the hemorrhoid into the sphincter and then leave the pad in place the witch hazel will bring down the swelling and inflammation and the replaced hemorrhoid often reduces from the pressure . Many of our moms also do postpartum whole body baths and sitz baths with herbs there are all sorts of herbal soaks that can be used the combos usually have several astringent and anti inflammatory herbs and also herbs that are antiseptic -


----------

